# Can't seem to place this transaction on card



## dodo (9 Feb 2013)

I checked my bank account online today and I don't recognize this transaction 
  VDP-KEYPOINT   which took 30 Euro ,any ideas


----------



## Sue Ellen (9 Feb 2013)

Ring the bank if you have 24 hour banking as they might know what it is.  Sometimes these transactions are a test although usually for a lot less than €30.00.  There may be many to follow if not stopped asap.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Feb 2013)

Did you make a donation to the Vincent dePaul? 

Are you a member of the Village Defence Party in India?


----------



## Willy Fogg (9 Feb 2013)

cashier said:


> doubt it
> 
> In the UK it could refer to a Voluntary Direct Payment through HMRC



If it's AIB, then VDP means a Point of Sale transaction using your Visa Debit card.


----------



## dodo (11 Feb 2013)

Thanks u spot on, never seen it before



Willy Fogg said:


> If it's AIB, then VDP means a Point of Sale transaction using your Visa Debit card.


----------

